# Eu el ea (pronunciation)



## Dix Ponga 9

While I was looking for verbs and pronouns, I realized those which begin with <e> ("eu", "el", "ei") are pronounced as if they had an inicial <i>. I mean, "eu" is not /ew/, it's /jew/. Does it happen with lots of words with inicial <e> or just with some of them?

Thank you again 


<< Moderator note: split from here. Please do open different threads for different questions, thanks! >>


----------



## farscape

You are right: these are the only exceptions where an "invisible" i is heard before e.

f.


----------



## Reef Archer

There are others too.

tu *e*ști,
*e*l/*e*a *e*ste,

*e*u *e*ram, tu *e*rai, *e*l/*e*a *e*ra, noi *e*ram, voi *e*rați, *e*i/*e*le *e*rau

There, you almost have the _a fi _ (_to be_) present and simple past tense conjugations 

Please notice that *eu* is pronounced without the initial extra sound when it is a noun ("ego"): *un eu* -> *două euri* (an ego, two egos).

Also notice that, beside the personal pronouns and the inflections of "to be" with an initial "e", people tend to pronounce many other words the same way, but that habit is considered a consequence of their lack of knowledge and it is always sanctioned as such.


----------



## farscape

Yes there are... I made this mistke once already  

The "eu" as a noun (philosophical concept) it's an important point.

Later,


----------



## Dix Ponga 9

Ok, so we could say pronouns and "a fi" forms begins with /je/ sound if they have initial <e>. Couldn't we? Thank you everyone


----------



## farscape

That is correct: (pronouns) eu, el, ea, ei, ele; (the a fi verb) eşti, este  and eram, erai, era, eraţi, erau - with the exception noted in RA's post for *eu* as ego (phil.).

Later,


----------

